
Google, Ubisoft Debut Agones Cloud Gaming-Server Project - jonbaer
http://fortune.com/2018/03/13/google-ubisoft-cloud-gaming/
======
dijit
Speaking not for my employer (for obvious reasons) I think it's a huge
strategic advantage for Ubisoft to be partnering with google, especially on
cloud stuff.

I haven't deployed a full production game on google cloud yet, but of the
cloud offerings; theirs seems to be the least "hand-wavy cloud
magic"-marketing and more engineering focused, which I think Ubisoft is in
dire need of.

Our internal IT organisation that hosts games is not quite competent enough to
bring us into the 21st century of always-online titles, I mean, being always
online means you kinda have to always _be_ online otherwise you're locking
people out of their purchase which is quite abhorrent.

The development teams in Ubi tend to be pretty good, but the IT org lets them
down, whether via forcing people into sub-standard testing scenarios or by
being rigidly frugal with necessary infrastructure, we're a long way from
SRE/DevOPs hopefully this forces the hand of the powers that be on the IT
side.

(Btw, I'm self-criticising, I'm part of the IT organisation I'm referring to.)

------
kyrra
FYI: Google's announcement blogpost for this was pointed to 2 weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16576133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16576133)

Github for it:
[https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/agones](https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/agones)

